# Prokofiev Ballets



## TxllxT

"Ромео и Джульетта" балет 16.02.2012 - Romeo and Juliet






Romeo & Juliet - NY City Ballet May 2009






The Bolshoi Ballet - Romeo and Juliet 1976


----------



## TxllxT

*Roméo et Juliette théâtre Mariinski*

Roméo et Juliette théâtre Mariinski acte 1






Roméo et Juliette théâtre Mariinski acte 2






Roméo et Juliette théâtre Mariinski acte 3


----------



## TxllxT

*Prokofiev - Золушка / Cinderella*

Cinderella Komleva Daoukaev Galinskaya Koul Kirov 1978






[Diana Vishneva / Cinderella / Mariinsky Theater / juni 2013 / Mezzo (17 januari) / Part 1






Diana Vishneva / Cinderella / Mariinsky Theatre / June 2013 / Mezzo (January 17th ) / Part 2


----------



## TxllxT

*Prokofiev - Каменный цветок / Stone Flower*

Stone Flower. S. Prokofiev. Krasnoyarsk.






Stone Flower - Kirov Ballet - S Prokofiev - Aleksandr Guliaev and Anna Polikarpova






Prokofiev - Tale of the Stone Flower, Op 118 - Rozhdestvensky


----------



## elgar's ghost

I like Prokofiev's ballet output a lot but admit to having a preference for the spikier Parisian ones, Chout and Le pas d'acier.


----------



## TxllxT

elgars ghost said:


> I like Prokofiev's ballet output a lot but admit to having a preference for the spikier Parisian ones, Chout and Le pas d'acier.


I think that more than any other art expression we need to *see* ballet. That's why I'm harvesting in Youtube... Later on I will add chout + Le pas d'acier.


----------



## Guest

_On the Dnieper,_ too?

_Prodigal Son?_

(Do it!)

Find a video of a complete production of _Trapeze_ while you're at it.


----------



## joen_cph

*Ala & Lolly * (1916)-> Scythian Suite:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scythian_Suite


----------

